# FITA Field in Phoenix



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Field archers!!! The Papago FITA Archers are hosting an World Ranking FITA Field shoot on February 28 and March 1. All FITA fields are two day shoots. The first day is unmarked, and marked on the second day. The tournament is being held at the wild and wickedly fun Usury Mountain Park Range. Check in times will be at 8, and the tournament shooting begins at 9.
Registering for the shoot is easy at .... 
https://event-manager.compete-at.com/papagoarchery

You can also check out the tournament at papagoarchery.com.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

For anyone who shot the State Championship with Papago last October, this will be an entirely different set up on a different course.

FITA Field is one of the best games in archery so join us and give it a try.

Dave


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Usury Range*

Is that a public range thats open to shoot at other time? I will be in PHX in the first week of Feb, looking maybe to get some shooting in. Would love to shoot some field while wife does her photo classes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

It is a public range, part of the Usery Mountain Park (Maricopa County Parks & Recreation). It is maintained as a NFAA Field range but we (Papago FITA Archers) use it to put on FITA Field events. We cover up the yardage markers and find new and interesting shooting positions (smile). It is probably the nicest properly maintained field range in Arizona.

Dave


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*shooting*

Very cool, I hope I get a chance to shoot out there. If I am in that week, perhaps you might want to shoot let me know. Plans will firm up later this week.thanks for the info. Garrie


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Please forgive my ignorance on this particular subject, but how is FITA Field different from standard Non-FITA Field? I'm simply not familiar in any way with FITA.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

FITA field is three shots vs. four per target. Twenty-four total targets per day over two days. First day is unmarked distances. Red markers are compound, and Olympic recurve; the blue markers are barebow, and yellow is for youth 8-17. The second day the distances are marked, and normally a little bit longer than the first day's unmarked distances. The only real difference in the target is that FITA has a yellow center. FITA scoring is 6,5,4,3,2,1. Size wise the targets are the same. The smallest is 20cm, then 40cm, then 60cm, and 80cm for distances 40 meters to 60 meters. Oh, and it is meters vs. yards.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Actually, that does sound like more fun.

Thanks for the info!!

Not long ago I shot a Field round with Dave T (which I'll have to do again soon by the way. . .  ) , and he was saying that FITA field was a really great game. Now I see why.


Thanks again for the info.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys are just having to much "outdoor" fun out in AZ while we here in NC are still wading through snow. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Garrie,

Shoot me a PM when you know when you're going to be here. I'm having hand surgery on the 31st and won't be shooting for a while but I'll go out to Usery with you and walk the course. I'll need the exercise and the chance to get outside by then. (smile)

Jay,

FITA Field is a great game. Minor correction to Richard's info: most of the FITA Field targets are larger than the NFAA's and the distances are closer.

Don't forget the Usery Mountain Archers 28 target Combined field shoot on March 29th.

Dave


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Dave T said:


> Don't forget the Usery Mountain Archers 28 target Combined field shoot on March 29th.
> 
> Dave


I'm all over that. Hopefully I'll see you before then, but if not. . .for sure March 29th.

By the way. . .if you still want pics of that new bow posted. . .I can take them anytime you are ready.


----------



## K.Jensen (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys is there much room for spectators? I am thinking of coming to watch so I have an idea of what its all about before trying it out.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

K.J,

I don't think there would be a problem with you following a squad around the course to see what it's all about. Just be there for the start as it would be a safety issue for you to go out on the course looking for them after they start.

Dave


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

K.Jensen said:


> . . .Hey guys is there much room for spectators? I am thinking of coming to watch so I have an idea of what its all about before trying it out. . .


Absolutely!

In fact, that is the recommended method for learning these archery games.

All the folks that shoot out there are very friendly and helpful. 

Honestly. . .I wish I would have tagged along on a dry run (or two) before going out on my 1st round myself. Would have saved more than a few embarrasing moments for me.

If you ever want to shoot a round, or just go through the course, shoot me a PM. This time of year is absolutely gorgeous to shoot in, and I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## K.Jensen (Jul 2, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> In fact, that is the recommended method for learning these archery games.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much I will be sure to do that. Sorry for my late response I had to run over to California for a death in the family. I appreciate the offer.


----------

